# DHEA and bodybuilding



## JJman (Aug 9, 2002)

IS anyone else around taking the growth hormone DHEA whilst training? Anyone noticed any effects good or otherwise?


----------



## Mudge (Aug 9, 2002)

I think age comes into consideration with this one, I dont take it, I'm 26.


----------



## JJman (Aug 10, 2002)

Apparrantley, the natrual production fo DHEA reduces after the age of 20 years. in addition. being a growth hormone, I would think it may be of use (?) with juice?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Aug 10, 2002)

A total Waste for BB! 

DDDDDP


----------



## Mudge (Aug 10, 2002)

You may remember this being pushed onto over 40 males some years ago, and do you wonder why it is hardly ever talked about anymore?


----------



## Buster840 (Aug 10, 2002)

I am over 40 and I took it regularly this past year I stopped taking it two weeks ago and I seem to be forgetting more and also making some bonehead mistakes so I will start again this week wethyer it was the DHEA or just me getting old??? but it is cheap enough why not?  As far as body building and DHEA I just started working out this past May and I couldn't tell anything .


----------



## Buster840 (Aug 10, 2002)

Oh and by the way at 46 I feel like I may be the oldest guy at IronMag Forums?  Is there others who are in their 40s?


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 10, 2002)

there are way older farts here at IM


----------



## mp5man1 (Aug 10, 2002)

I'm 41 and will be 42 next month.  I read a lot but don't post to much.  I am really not as educated on nutrition as some of the others that post.


----------



## Buster840 (Aug 10, 2002)

I have been with this forum two days and have learned more then I have in months with  the wanna be big forum. As someone younger then me has said
This Place Rocks!" hehe
Good to know I am not the only old fart here
Maybe we should start out own Old Farts Thread???


----------



## JJman (Aug 11, 2002)

The guy that runs my Gym is in his fiftys, he used to compete and still has a better body and pushes more than most of the other guys, his fat content is very low and he never gets ill!!

He is not a greek god,  well, I don't think so anyway....


----------



## 10milesdan (Aug 11, 2002)

I'm looking at 47 come November and I am taking 50 mg. twice a day.  At this point (age)I feel every bit helps.


----------



## JJman (Aug 12, 2002)

I have just received some 100mg caps. I will give these a try and see if I see any difference. I'll keep you all posted!


----------



## Buster840 (Aug 12, 2002)

JJMan may I ask how old you are?
Also I read somewhere that 50mg per day is sufficiant, why 
are you taking 100mg
I never saw any caps just pills I wonder if that works better?
Do any of you sucribe to the Mens Health Mag?
Great!!!


----------



## Shmoo (Aug 12, 2002)

Buster you can check anyone`s age by clicking on their profile if they have it listed.


----------



## jk35 (Aug 17, 2002)

i'm 41 and have been taking it for about 3 years.  I noticed when i go off it,  i don't have the energy for weights or S-X!!  so i keep taking it.  I take it with ginsana too


----------



## Arnold (Aug 21, 2002)

DHEA and bodybuilding = pretty much worthless


----------

